# Dindo Capello Retires from Audi Sport's WEC Squad



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We just posted the release about Dindo Capello's retirement * HERE. *. I'll be sad to see him go. Dindo is a friend and sets a great model of highly successful racers who don't take themselves too seriously. I count myself privileged to have watched him race in Le Mans and I do hope it is not the last time I get to see the always smiling Italian in that French town. Best of luck Dindo!


----------

